# Mobile router center



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone seen this one, look tres compact, might be great for limited space shops and out of shop projects.

MRC


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

That's pretty interesting looking to me.

I'd considered a sort of drop-leaf table coming off the end of my workbench in the past, but really wanted the ability to pull it out into the middle of the floor if needed.


----------

